# Paint Code?



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

In the glove compartment door.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Give this a try. I believe you have the black granite metallic, also known as carbon flash metallic. Paint code is 58U. It can also be found in the glove box, or call your dealership with your VIN


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I confirmed. It IS in the glove compartment facing you when you open it. The code is on the very last line. The code for black granite metallic is actually BC / CC U501Q (base coat / simething I'm guessing?)


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Probably! They have a couple different codes but I know for the touch up paint just ask them for carbon flash metallic (or 58/58u)


----------

